# VServer mit Gentoo bei greatnet.de

## oxffffff

Hat schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Anbieter gesammelt? Gute oder schlechte?

Oder kann vielleicht jemand V-Server eines anderen Anbieters wärmstens empfehlen (Gentoo sollte schon drauf sein)?

----------

## Necoro

Ich weiß nur, dass ich damals schleunigst von greatnet geflohen bin. Kann aber nicht mehr sagen warum.

(Mein vorheriger Hoster ging Pleite und greatnet hat denn alle Kunden übernommen)

----------

## ConiKost

Ich setze seit über einem Jahr einen Gentoo vServer von goekal-it.de ein.

Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

----------

## blu3bird

Ich hab einen mit Gentoo bei 1blu.de, bin auch voll zufrieden. Die bieten allerdings kein vorinstalliertes Gentoo an, sprich Du mußt es über den Recovery-Mode selbst installieren, dafür kannst Du aber zwischen x86 und amd64 wählen.

Von welchem Anbieter ich Dir abraten würde ist Server4You, bei denen war ich mal kurz. Allerdings scannen die ständig Dein Dateisystem nach Sache/Programmen die sie nicht mögen, und das geniale Scan-Script von denen erkennt clamav als IRC-Bot  :Wink: 

----------

## herwig

Ich kann nur vSell empfehlen. Günstig, gute Verbindung und immer erreichbar.

Gentoo kannst du dir direkt über ein Image im Webinterface draufziehen.

----------

## oxffffff

Okay, danke Euch.

Bisher hatte ich noch gar keine Alternativen gefunden, abgesehen von 1blu und den anderen, wo man das System selbst raufspielen muss und kein fertiges Image nutzen kann.

----------

## aZZe

 *ConiKost wrote:*   

> Ich setze seit über einem Jahr einen Gentoo vServer von goekal-it.de ein.
> 
> Damit bin ich sehr zufrieden.

 

Wow habe gerade gesehen, dass die auch einen vKVM over IP anbieten. Das ist selten! Wobei ich mich frage warum das eigentlich so selten ist.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Ich hatte bei greatnet auch mal einen vServer, bevor ich zu Netcup gewechselt bin. Der damalige Wechselgrund war, dass man dort fürs gleiche Geld bessere Hardware bekommt. Mittlerweile muss ich zusätzlich zum deutlich besseren Preis/Leistungsverhältnis noch sagen, dass die Webinterfaces zum managen des Kundenkontos und des Servers bei Netcup deutlich komfortabler sind (z.B. VNC Webconsole für Notfälle). Bzgl Ausfallsicherheit bin/war ich bei beiden zufrieden, der Support bei greatnet war ein bißchen langsamer, aber akzeptabel.

Netcup bietet keine vorinstallierten Gentoo Images an, aber man kann dort bootbare Images verwenden und diese bei Bedarf auch selbst hochladen. Ein eigenes Image hochladen war aber nicht nötig, da Netcup das bootbare Image einer Gentoo Live CD zur Verfügung stellt. Die Installation läuft dann ja auch nicht viel anders ab, als bei nem Desktop Gentoo.

[edit]

Man aZZe, da hast mich ganz schön reingelegt. Gräbst hier einfach so nen alten Thread aus   :Shocked:  und ich hab natürlich die Jahreszahlen der Posts nicht gelesen   :Embarassed: 

Aber KVM over IP hab ich auch noch nicht gesehen.

----------

